# NFPA 70E



## rmsg (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi All,

I have one question. Is the October 2018 exam based on NFPA 70E (2015) or NFPA 70E(2018). I know the NCEES practice exam does not say anything about version.

_I know it is a silly question because may be we get 1 problem in the exam from NFPA 70E   _


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Sep 23, 2018)

rmsg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one question. Is the October 2018 exam based on NFPA 70E (2015) or NFPA 70E(2018). I know the NCEES practice exam does not say anything about version.
> 
> _I know it is a silly question because may be we get 1 problem in the exam from NFPA 70E   _


Hi @rmsg,  NCEES tests on codebooks the year after they have been updated. That means that the 2018 NFPA 70E will not be tested on until 2019. For the Oct 2018 PE exam the 2015 edition of the NFPA 70E is the correct book.


----------



## rmsg (Sep 24, 2018)

Zach Stone said:


> Hi @rmsg,  NCEES tests on codebooks the year after they have been updated. That means that the 2018 NFPA 70E will not be tested on until 2019. For the Oct 2018 PE exam the 2015 edition of the NFPA 70E is the correct book.


Thanks Zach


----------

